
Fix the GitHub Dark Menubar - adamisntdead
https://github.com/adamisntdead/NoGithubDarkMode
======
baobrain
I am baffled by how Github thought this was a meaningful design change.

It looks jarring to have a top bar that has such a high contrast with the rest
of the page. Not to mention the color palette used is very...odd. Very off
white and pure black (255, 255, 255) do not go well together. They could have
at least made the entire site dark themed in which I doubt there would be so
much drama around it.

~~~
nkkollaw
It's black, but not #000. It's a different and lighter shade of black.

~~~
lukaszkups
and it's totally fine it's not #000 - total black doesn't happen in nature so
it shouldn't be used in design - personally, I always use for example #111 ;)

~~~
nkkollaw
Definitely.

------
mioelnir
I have to admit that when I saw the dark bar for the first time, I switched to
HN to see if someone died.

~~~
aub3bhat
I checked HN for deaths, github / blog for SOPA style protest, even reddit. I
then assumed that there must have been a bug or my browser has cached CSS with
any error.

~~~
grhmc
NixOS developers thought a recent change to the nvidia drivers caused the
issue:
[https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/pull/22304#issuecomment-279...](https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/pull/22304#issuecomment-279139422)

------
grhmc
To the GitHubbers reading this thread, I like the dark menubar. I thought it
was a feature of GitHub Enterprise only though, to distinguish the two :) I
guess not!

~~~
ehsankia
The dark bar itself isn't really the issue, I'm all for a dark layout for
GitHub. But as it is right now, with the header being dark and the rest light,
it just looks very jarring and distracting to me. Your attention keeps being
pulled to the top bar, but that's not where the real content is.

At first I assumed this was part of an incremental change to go fully dark,
although I'm not sure why they would release it part by part.

But then a tweet [0] seems to imply that it's not gonna happen anytime soon.

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830210985512218624](https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830210985512218624)

~~~
nojvek
That's what I thought too. Dark means the repo is private. If you fuck up, the
world won't see

White means, anything you do here is publicly visible.

Seriously github.com can we please use the black to give some meaning.

I don't want my public repos to have black headers.

------
vmasto
Just a heads up that these extensions will stop working soon.

[https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830149416556191744](https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830149416556191744)

Most of these extensions popping up that revert GitHub's header to white are
simply removing the `.header-dark` class which (currently) applies the dark
styles and according to @mdo the styles will be permanently applied as a
default.

The only way to revert them after this would be to reapply the old styles so
if someone really wants that they might want to save them now.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I don't understand that point; how are they going to engineer it so that it's
impossible to target the menubar via CSS?

~~~
paulddraper
They're not saying it will be impossible; they're saying it won't be a simple
as removing the class.

------
grabcocque
So, what colour should the bike shed be?

~~~
avaer
Any color that doesn't increase the chances of you misplacing your Enterprise
bike.

------
babobski
For the people that don't like the black bar. It can easily be reverted using
the stylish addon. This addon is available for Firefox and Chrome and allows
you to add custom styling to any website.

Made a Gist with the styling that will revert the black bar to it's original
light grey header.

[https://gist.github.com/babobski/41b29114a3c774bd018f75bd4ff...](https://gist.github.com/babobski/41b29114a3c774bd018f75bd4fffc872)

And the Stylish addons can be found here: FF: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/stylish/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/stylish/)

Chrome: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylish-custom-
the...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylish-custom-themes-
for/fjnbnpbmkenffdnngjfgmeleoegfcffe)

------
artursapek
Why did they change it? It's so distracting now.

~~~
smpetrey
It's the first of many iterative design changes coming to Github. It'll all
make sense soon enough.

~~~
oakesm9
Why not release them when they make sense as a whole?

~~~
hvis
Maybe they follow the "make it worse, then make it better" approach to user
experience.

Even if the end design is objectively worse than the previous/current one, it
will feel better compared to the intermediate versions. That might make the
users actually complain less in the end.

------
jyrkesh
I coincidentally started using GitHub Dark with Stylish just a few days before
these changes went live. I love it: [https://github.com/StylishThemes/GitHub-
Dark](https://github.com/StylishThemes/GitHub-Dark)

------
jakobegger
I think the dark bar is great. Makes the design a lot more clear. I finally
understand it:

1) Black Bar: General Github stuff

2) White Stuff: Repository Specific Content

Now, if they could only put the link to the releases section in a place where
you can find it, that would make the page perfect.

~~~
nkkollaw
Not really.

The search input to search in the current repo is still in the black bar.

------
mcast
I installed a YouTube dark extension and thought it was leaking to GitHub's
CSS. That's how bad this design change was.

------
programminggeek
Why is this not a user preference? Double why can't I color it to the color
theme that I would enjoy?

------
alpb
Sorry to break the news but this is already done:
[https://github.com/DennisSnijder/MakeGithubGreatAgain](https://github.com/DennisSnijder/MakeGithubGreatAgain)

~~~
ehsankia
Is a full extension to run a single line of JS/CSS really necessary? I feel
like for things like this, it makes much more sense to use either greasemonkey
or stylish, rather than install a whole browser extension just to remove a
single CSS class.

~~~
davewongillies
And there's already a handful of userstyles to fix this already:
[https://userstyles.org/styles/browse/github?as=1&sort=create...](https://userstyles.org/styles/browse/github?as=1&sort=created_date&sort_direction=desc)

My favourite of that bunch makes the navbar just slightly lighter instead of
switching back to the old style: [https://userstyles.org/styles/138757/better-
dark-github-nav](https://userstyles.org/styles/138757/better-dark-github-nav)

------
devmessias
Fix the github and gist dark menubar with userscript
[https://github.com/devmessias/whygithub](https://github.com/devmessias/whygithub)

------
gp7
:) First time I saw the new dark menubar was on this repo

------
stock_toaster
Regarding the new GitHub dark bar... To quote Mr. Horse: "No sir, I don't like
it".

------
dayemsiddiqui2
could this be the reason for the dark navbar
[https://action.github.com/](https://action.github.com/)

~~~
mdorn
Yup, I just assumed this was some kind of virtue-signaling political
grandstanding sort of thing.

------
_hao
Fix? It looks a lot better that way :D

------
apahwa
or just download a more flexible extension like Veneer and modify the CSS
yourself

------
brblck
Needs more black.

------
vippy
Srs.

------
linkmotif
I wish people would just roll with design changes. It's jarring? You'll get
used to it. They'll improve it. Just roll with it. Let them experiment with
their UI. These are pros. They brought you Bootstrap. And GitHub until now.
Plus it's really not that meaningful. The UI is just a means to an end. You'll
get used to it. It's what humans do best.

~~~
iand675
Bootstrap was not made by GitHub. You're thinking of Twitter there.

~~~
linkmotif
[https://github.com/mdo](https://github.com/mdo) has been at GitHub and
working on Bootstrap probably longer at this point than while he was at
Twitter. My impression is that he's also among the leads of this design
evolution. He and whoever else is on this team have spent many hours thinking
about this as their primary source of income. Why not just see where they take
it?

